# Tips from "The Dog House" (1) - Doggy Do-Doos !



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Following on from - "Tales from The Dog House" earlier (a lighter-hearted folly) - I thought I'd mention something that I have learnt over the years (through actual repeated observation) and something that I value and pass-on to all of our customers.

Again - I must point out that these are just my own meanderings - they are open and honest views I hold and actually think relevant enough about to share - and am more than willing to listen and take-on anyone else's views especially if they don't exactly match my own.

With puppy toilet training - we ourselves suggest that a 36" crate is fitted out with a piece of Vet-Bed (cut to the size of the base of the crate - but folded in half for puppy) with the front half of the crate lined with newspaper - so if puppy needs to go to the toilet during the night - they will normally go on the newspaper. Bearing in mind that (in our own personal experience) that the crate is the first place that puppy will want to keep clean - it's their sanctuary - their den - and they understand that very quickly..............but this is another thread if need be. x

IF your young puppy has an accident and goes for a No 2 in your house when let free to play in it's early days - then (if you can actually deal with it) pick it up in a piece of tissue paper (whilst the puppy can't witness you doing it) - and place it in a part of your garden that you actually WANT your puppy to use as it's "toilet" (say in a quiet corner or just behind the shed - or near your compost heap etc etc) and leave it there for a few days before disposing of it. 
IF you take your puppy outside and it goes for a No 2 as a matter of course - again pick it up (when not in puppy's sight) as soon a you can and put it in the same place as before (for a couple of days again) - you may only need to do this for say a week (but make sure to do it every time it goes) - and you may then find that puppy will go to "that" place automatically - without prompting (and if so give praise).

What you have done (if you stick to the regime) is "scent-mark" that area - and then your dog should always associate that area as "dumping ground" so to speak.........Please note that this is only for No2's - as all dogs will wee as and when it is needed. 

We have passed this snippet on to several people who have come back with amazement that it works - and some people with beautifully manicured gardens - or several very young children who may be concerned about letting them run the gauntlet in a possible "Poo mine-field" have found this info more than valuable.

Stephen x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We have a lawn that is split in two by a path and Poppy does her no2's only on one side but we did not train her to do this it was just the part of the lawn that is closest to the door. So success by accident and it does make it easy to clean up.
Great tip.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Brilliant tip! Will definitely try that, thanks!! Keep the tips coming!!

Harri x


----------

